# feel like death



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 18, 2013)

since having that seizure 18 days ago i just feel horrible! constant headaches dizzines projectile vomiting. dry heave. tired. drowsy. i didnt feel this bad before... i guess im wondering do you think this is just a normal pregnancy thing? i feel bloody hellish! i dont want to go to the gp as he us as useful as chocolate fire guard.  hows everyone else feeling? im nearly 16 weeks xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear this Lou  Is there a different doctor you can see, or perhaps talk to someone on your diabetes team? I think you really do need to see someone. I hope you can get some good help soon, take care {{{Lou}}}


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 18, 2013)

Am I right in thinking this isn't your first baby?  If that's the case, how about contacting the team that managed the last one - either directly or by asking the GP for an urgent referral.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 18, 2013)

i see them every few weeks at shared care antenatal clinic but last week i thought it was a bit of a bug but now its went on far longer im getting fed up. I have an appt with neurologist on weds so i guess i can run it by him snd see if its related to recent events. He wants me to write a list of symptoms over last couple of years to do with this mri scan result (which i still dont know wat means its a long word lol) i wrote the list oc unexplained things or unresolved issues and it looks bleak lol i dont know wat hes lookin for thoughjust wrote recurring things down. maybe this is just hormones but i felt fine until the fitand felt fine in my first pregnancy besides diabetes stuffof course. im just sick of feeling this way now bout 2/3 weeks!! my bloods are all fine except high neutrophils but thats been for 6 weeks and apparently normal in pregnancy! awww i wish i could just feel beyter now xx


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 18, 2013)

You need to go to your GP or failing that the A and E but go now dont think about it.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 18, 2013)

What are you blood sugar levels like?  Are you able to test for ketones?  Is there a diabetic registrar on call at your local hospital that you could contact?  Really hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 18, 2013)

nah. ill be fine. just hoped that i wasnt the only one feeling horrific lol. my ketones are LO on blood meter my 14 day average is 5.7 so everything still okay so far and i even have good hypo awareness still... lost it earlier with grace. ill sleep on it and may be forced into a gp visit. the neuro stuff can wait til weds as long as ive got anti sickness pills ill be fine.requested no more nightshifts whilst preggo so hopwfully that makes a difference in how i feel eventually xx


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 18, 2013)

Having fallen into the trap of saying 'I'll be fine' followed by a blue-light to resus on several occasions (nothing to do with D), all I can say is make sure you ask for help when you need it, and be guided by what your family has to say on the matter.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## margie (Feb 18, 2013)

Lou please seek advice. You say you are drowsy and have headaches. I'm not saying you are dehydrated but vomiting can leave you dehydrated and drowsiness and headaches can be a sign. 

Take a look here
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/dehydration-adults

Please get yourself checked - it may be a nuisance but could be very important.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 19, 2013)

i thought i was drinking enough to be honest even with the vomiting been aware of it though and do have low bp 91/44  so i guess drinking more wont harm . couldnt get a gp appt today as there busy. im so fed up. just want to sleep but my poor grace is here shes bound to be bored of sitting in the house i think x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 21, 2013)

HI Lou - I was just wondering how you are doing? - Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Lou, I have been in the back of one of those white vans with odd lights on the top because of dehydration. Hope u find problem out. Good luck


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 21, 2013)

Hope you're ok Lou. If you're still not and haven't seen anyone, pls do...

Drinking too little is far from the only cause of dehydration....


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 21, 2013)

well i was at neurologist yest and he wasnt too concerned with my symptoms in fact probably more expectant... he didnt want to discuss the fact id had an unprovoked (ie not related to low bm) he went through my mri and basically told me he is looking for a diagnosis of MS. lovely. he said the inflamation and demylenation on my scan was something which is not normal (clearly) there was lots of patches of it though :-( now everything i know about this condition and what ive seen in training and working makes me think i mite not be dancing around at my 50th!! nevermind working. maybe im over reacting but holy crap im not happy!! hes not made an official dx but doesnt want me having the lumbar puncture and other tests whilst preg... and doesnt wanna start steroids yet either wants to wait until i feel like im ready wen baby arrives xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2013)

xxlou_lxx said:


> well i was at neurologist yest and he wasnt too concerned with my symptoms in fact probably more expectant... he didnt want to discuss the fact id had an unprovoked (ie not related to low bm) he went through my mri and basically told me he is looking for a diagnosis of MS. lovely. he said the inflamation and demylenation on my scan was something which is not normal (clearly) there was lots of patches of it though :-( now everything i know about this condition and what ive seen in training and working makes me think i mite not be dancing around at my 50th!! nevermind working. maybe im over reacting but holy crap im not happy!! hes not made an official dx but doesnt want me having the lumbar puncture and other tests whilst preg... and doesnt wanna start steroids yet either wants to wait until i feel like im ready wen baby arrives xx



I'm sorry to hear this Lou  I hope that things turn out much better than you fear when you can get the tests done. Take care.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 22, 2013)

Big hugs Lou - so sorry to hear this.  FIngers crossed things are not so bad as you currently fear.


----------



## newbs (Feb 22, 2013)

Have only just caught up with your thread - I'm really sorry to hear of the possible dx of MS, thinking of you.  Take care.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 24, 2013)

thanks guys. hopefully theres been a mistake snd got my scan mixed up with someone else lol. been in such a low mood for past month... this has made it worse. x


----------

